# Purpose of top cam being faster??



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

I shoot an Alpha Elite -- cam & 1/2. My bow holds good now but not perfect. It could always get better. I keep hearing pros and more advanced archers talk about having their top cam a hit a little faster than the bottom cam. What change does this make in the way the bow holds? Does this work for cam & 1/2?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

buckshot087 said:


> I shoot an Alpha Elite -- cam & 1/2. My bow holds good now but not perfect. It could always get better. I keep hearing pros and more advanced archers talk about having their top cam a hit a little faster than the bottom cam. What change does this make in the way the bow holds? Does this work for cam & 1/2?


Yes.

Level nock travel.

Top cam contacts the cable FIRST,
and then you have a tiny gap on the bottom cam / cable,
say about a credit card thickness of a gap.

Look up "creep tuning".

The goal is to find the sweet spot for cam starting rotation position,
in order to minimize the "tallness" of your arrow groups.

When you find the sweet spot for cam starting rotation position,
you will minimize vertical differences in arrow point of impact.


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

So along with tightening my vertical groups, will it help me hold steadier? Also, how do I go about doing this? Will it screw my draw length up a bunch?


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

The only difference I can see it that the rubber stop on the top cam mod is harder than the post on the bottom. I set mine even a put my effort into practicing.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

buckshot087 said:


> So along with tightening my vertical groups, will it help me hold steadier? Also, how do I go about doing this? Will it screw my draw length up a bunch?



1) portable bow press...remove a half twist at the top of the control cable (cable with only 2 end loops).

2) holding steady have more to do with fitting the bow DL to your body.
....if your sight picture has your sight pin / scope dot moving around in a slow, large, wide circle....SHORTEN the bowstring with some extra twists


----------



## Flinger69 (Feb 8, 2012)

nuts&bolts said:


> 1) portable bow press...remove a half twist at the top of the control cable (cable with only 2 end loops).
> 
> 2) holding steady have more to do with fitting the bow DL to your body.
> ....if your sight picture has your sight pin / scope dot moving around in a slow, large, wide circle....SHORTEN the bowstring with some extra twists


How about for an up down, up down motion?


----------

